# Hey bros, just came over from ASF.



## babyhulkASF (Nov 6, 2012)

I lurked here for ahwile, but I'm a member at ASF. I figured I mineaswell expand my family, and I've heard good things about this forum!

Little bit about myself.. I'm 24, 3 cycles down, about to start another. In the good old US Army, just volunteered for an afgan deployment for the end of next year. 13B Field artillery.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2012)

babyhulkASF, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 6, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.

Thank you for your service, brother.*


----------



## DetMuscle (Nov 6, 2012)

I was a cannon cocker  155mm    Welcome


----------



## NTL (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome and thank for your service.


----------



## babyhulkASF (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome bros!


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2012)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## bdad (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## brazey (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 7, 2012)

Some gun bunnies up in heya!

Gotta love those Arty men, they sure know how to party.

Welcome dude.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## gamma (Nov 12, 2012)

welcome to the party pal


----------



## Cork (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums! Make sure to support the sponsors.

Find some good deals on Bodybuilding Supplements at Orbit Nutrition.


----------



## baby1 (Nov 15, 2012)

welcome


----------

